# Anthony Davis Q&A: NBA 2K16, coaching changes, playoffs and more



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

> Yet another sign of Anthony Davis' rapid ascension came on Thursday, when he was announced as one of the three cover athletes for NBA 2K16, along with MVP Stephen Curry and runner-up, James Harden. Davis, who took a major step last season, was also in the running for the most prestigious award in basketball in only his third NBA season.
> 
> Davis unleashed his otherwordly athleticism and basketball instincts on the league last year, producing 24.4 points, 10.2 rebounds and 2.9 blocks for the New Orleans Pelicans. Davis spoke with SI.com in advance of the cover reveal, discussing his breakout season, postseason debut, and the Pelicans coaching change.
> 
> ...


http://www.si.com/nba/2015/06/04/an...pelicans-monty-williams-alvin-gentry-playoffs

Great to see AD get his own cover for NBA 2K16. Can't wait to see what Alvin Gentry can do to further maximize his talent on the floor.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Classy by Davis not to reach out to Gentry while he's still focused on winning a title.


----------

